# This Website



## James

Busy times?

The forum seems to have quietened down a litte bit.

I take the blame of this as an administrator - This year has been an especially busy one for me and have not been able to take care of matters here as much as i would have liked.

I'd like to thank Daniel for his efforts towards this forum.

Just would like to say I do have plans for this website, to be enveiled very soon. (including a name change).

All the best wishes.

James


----------



## Quaverion

Very auspicious James.  I can't wait. I am peeing myself with excitement as I type. ( jk  )


----------



## Harvey

It's not your fault at all! I think everyone's just been too busy, with concerts every freakin night and loads of homework for the students...

Looking forward to see what you have.


----------



## James

Thank you for your kind words,

This forum will firstly become a vBulletin system, then I will hire a professional skinner to skin this forum for us.

Other plans include a sound/audio files upload site (so you can share mp3s) and a picture/photo/clipart gallery, in conjunction with soloviolin.com.

In the mean time get posting!

Feel free to post any ideas though 

All the best


----------



## max

sounds good to me.


----------



## Nox

...hhmmm...changes eh?....


----------



## karlhenning

James said:


> Busy times?
> 
> The forum seems to have quietened down a litte bit.


Word.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## Music_Junkie

James said:


> Busy times?
> 
> The forum seems to have quietened down a litte bit.


Perhaps with it having been summer people have been busy with kids, family, work etc. and extra things that aren't as typically busy during the Sept-June months. I've noticed a similar trend with other forums, they tend to quiet down a bit in the summer months.


----------



## Pete

"Music and Repertoire" section... slowly [...pant...] ... dying off... neeeeeds.... [....hack.... wheeze....] ... p o s t e r s ... [... cough...] ... ... d i s c u s s i o n ... ... ...

...

[collapes]


----------

